# Vacuum tubes



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

in a other forum there was the question, if it is possible to make vacuum tubes.

I found a easy method.

Haven`t tested them yet.

You need a valve from a bike.










Mount the valve and press the air with your fingers out of the tube (like with toothpaste).



















A water suction pump works a bit better.

If you use the screw from the bike tube and mount it on the fork ends, you got a complete attachement I think.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I just walk the air off by progressively milking the air out with my fingers then clamping and attaching to forks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As an old electronics tech, I expected something entirely different.

I've tried this, and discovered that TheraBand tubes won't hold a vacuum very long.


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

That`s right.

But if you use the valve like a ball in tube attachement (ttf), it`s easy to do the vacuumisation again.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

and WHY would you want to do this? doesnt it just cause the inner wall of the tube to become stuck together? how is this useful?

please forgive my ignorance and enlighten me guys

cheers, remco


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> and WHY would you want to do this? doesnt it just cause the inner wall of the tube to become stuck together? how is this useful?
> 
> please forgive my ignorance and enlighten me guys
> 
> cheers, remco


 :yeahthat:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

the air inside of tubes lowers the maximum speed of the tubes.

picture a balloon, without air its flexible and can move easily.

with air in it its movement is restricted.

same goes to a small extend for tubes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ultravisitor said:


> the air inside of tubes lowers the maximum speed of the tubes.
> 
> picture a balloon, without air its flexible and can move easily.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm ... I would like to see some test results on this one ... Just color me skeptical ... 

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

I can´t say anymore than ...it is just a idea, to vacuumize the tubes for more speed.

I`m not sure if this is an advantage, I will see.

I just like playing with bands and tubes.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

ultravisitor said:


> the air inside of tubes lowers the maximum speed of the tubes.
> 
> picture a balloon, without air its flexible and can move easily.
> with air in it its movement is restricted.
> ...


the wall thickness of a tube is dozens, if not a hundred times greater then on a balloon. also, the air inside a relaxed tube is at normal atmospheric pressure (contrary to an inflated balloon, pressure inside and out is more or less equal)

also, if the tubes have to be re-vacumed from time to time, results may be highly irratic, if they exist at all. i think some thorough chrony-testing would be in order.

also, im afraid the inner walls getting stuck together might have a severe adverse influence on tube longeavity.

idunno, just color me a little more skeptical then charles still....

still, it sounds intresting. please keep us posted as testing progresses

cheers, remco


----------

